# Excel: Vergleich und Index, wobei auch vergleich auf kleiner als!



## sdh (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Eine Excel-Datenbank:

z.B

```
A        B        C        D
1     blau       0        10       w
2     blau       11       20       x
3     rot        0        15       y
4     rot        16       20       z
```
Wenn jetzt Feld G1 z.B. blau enthält und Feld H1 ist 10, dann bekomme ich mit folgender Formel den Wert "w" zurück:
{=INDEX(D14;VERGLEICH(G1 & H1;A1A4&C1:C4;0))}

Ich will nun aber auf bei z.B. G1 = blau und H1 = 5 den Wert "w" zurückbekommen. Bei G1 = blau und H1 =15 dann eben "x".
Also müßte Feld H1 nicht auf übereinstimmung mit Spalte C verglichen werden, sondern ob Feld H1 >= B  und <=C ist.

Wie kann man das, wenn überhaupt möglich, realisieren?

Vielen Dank für jede Info!


----------

